

Show HN: What Search Plus Your World Should've been in the first place - treskot
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/21/cloudmagic-launches-alternative-to-googles-search-plus-your-world-which-combines-data-from-all-your-online-services/

======
cheth
Why did Google search plus your world fail? Because facebook and twitter will
never let Google to do that!

